# Storage space organization



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, I'd get that tire on the outside, and since you have double doors I'd look into getting some pull out or swing out stuff welded in, it would have to be custom. You could get something to hold your saddle, and have it swing out. Another swing out could have your bridles and stuff, it would take a lot of figuring, but the main problem with this type of storage is you have to bend down to get anything. If you can figure a way to have it swing out it would make it real convenient. 

Good luck and have fun with your trailer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not swing out, but pull out saddle rack.
Your trailer sounds to have mangers...under the manger is storage and on the wall should be a bunch of bridle hooks...
Make slides that can slide out from either side and are half the width of the trailer makes them not to heavy to carefully place stuff on it...
Tire stored to the outside, watch the attachment the bolts or whatever not cut a flank when backing off the trailer.
You can hang on the trailer outside cleaning equipment of muck fork & broom carefully if you not have a truck to utilize the bed for dirty storage of....
Depending upon how large your trailer hitch area is the spare tire can be secured across the tongue of the trailer or a small storage locking box can also fit their...no oversized though it must fit the dimension of the "V" tongue or you will destroy your tow vehicle back when backing up and turning tighter radius...
You don't need to bring the kitchen sink is what my husband told me...bring what you need and keep it organized makes it work and work well.
🐴...


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, I'd get that tire on the outside, and since you have double doors I'd look into getting some pull out or swing out stuff welded in, it would have to be custom. You could get something to hold your saddle, and have it swing out. Another swing out could have your bridles and stuff, it would take a lot of figuring, but the main problem with this type of storage is you have to bend down to get anything. If you can figure a way to have it swing out it would make it real convenient. 

Good luck and have fun with your trailer.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure about my double post, but yes, pull out rather that swing out probably works better.


----------

